# How do I make sour cream?



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

I just LOVE the stuff. I know there are cultures out there, but do I really need one? :shrug:


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Beltane said:


> I just LOVE the stuff. I know there are cultures out there, but do I really need one? :shrug:


depends

raw cream will set on its own, but you can't be assured of the end product.

pasturized cream will have to be cultured.

I use the powder culture from the large pack from cheesemaking.com

apx 1/8 tsp will do 4-6 pint jars(sterilized is best)

let set at room temp 24-48 hours ( the cooler the room the longer it takes)


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks ~ I'll check out cheesemaking.com!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you make yogurt, and then strain out the whey through a coffee filter, you'll be close enough! The flavor and texture are very like sour cream.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you both for taking the time to respond. I did check out cheesemaking.com ....but I do tend to keep my yougurt 'cooking' longer than necessary! 

Thank you again!


----------



## Janene in TX (Jun 27, 2004)

Take 3 parts raw milk to 1 part buttermilk. Stir well, cover with cloth, paper towel, whatever, but not a lid. Stick in the cuboard/countertop for 12-24 hours.
Stir, taste and if it is how you like it...put it in the fridge.
It'll thicken up once it gets cold.
Janene


----------

